
Pinboard Acquires Delicious - cjbprime
https://blog.pinboard.in/2017/06/pinboard_acquires_delicious/
======
incanus77
I built a five-year career of self-employment on the back of a Mac app called
Pukka which was itself built upon Delicious.

[http://codesorcery.net/2006/02/26/hello-
world](http://codesorcery.net/2006/02/26/hello-world)

I turned the interest in the app into my first piece of commercial software
which, coming from an open source and free software background, was actually
pretty daunting. I timidly started charging five bucks in the pre-App Store
days, before eventually raising the price over time to make it more
sustainable.

[http://codesorcery.net/2006/05/03/so-really-whats-the-
deal](http://codesorcery.net/2006/05/03/so-really-whats-the-deal)

I had ups and downs, launched a second app (Meerkat, for SSH tunneling), but
eventually realized I wasn't really an indie product person as much as I was a
people and services one, so I ended up doing about 80% consulting and 20% Mac
software, including Pukka.

I eventually ended up folding up shop after I went to work for Mapbox full-
time in 2011.

[http://codesorcery.net/2012/09/06/sunset](http://codesorcery.net/2012/09/06/sunset)

This is something Maciej even wrote about.

[https://twitter.com/Pinboard/status/243511937722376192](https://twitter.com/Pinboard/status/243511937722376192)

So I'll always have a spot in my heart for Delicious, and this seems a fitting
and appropriate end. I'm so glad its content will remain available in
perpetuity.

~~~
clebio
> Pinboard works with a variety of outside services, including Reeder,
> Delibar, and Pukka. If there is an API feature that you need to make your
> app work, just ask!

[https://pinboard.in/tour/#api](https://pinboard.in/tour/#api)

~~~
incanus77
I think the subtext here is that Maciej should update the text to remove
Pukka! :-)

------
buckbova
I honestly didn't realize delicious was still around. It felt really
groundbreaking at the time. I loved the ability to tag and search for links by
tags to find new interesting content. Perhaps with introduction news mashups
like digg it didn't feel as useful anymore. I stopped using delicious soon
after it was acquired by yahoo.

Site has been bounced around a bit since.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Delicious_(website)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Delicious_\(website\))

"The site was founded by Joshua Schachter and Peter Gadjokov in 2003 and
acquired by Yahoo in 2005. By the end of 2008, the service claimed more than
5.3 million users and 180 million unique bookmarked URLs.[2][3][4] Yahoo sold
Delicious to AVOS Systems in April 2011,[5] and the site relaunched in a "back
to beta" state on September 27 that year.[6] In May 2014, AVOS sold the site
to Science Inc.[7] In January 2016 Delicious Media, a new alliance, reported
it had assumed control of the service.[8]"

------
vit05
I am still waiting for a better experience in save what I like.

Pocket is great for text, but only for that. Pinboard is cool and safe but is
not for me. I still use google to find things that I have saved before, since
96, I have countless files called Temp on bookmarkers for things that I need
organize, things saved on twitter, Medium, Reddit, Pinterest, Instagram,
Google Keep, HN, Evernote and on mobile, there are tons of screenshots of
things that I could use later. And that is for things that I already have
seen, but, unfortunately, nothing of this is used to refine my experience in
discovery new things that I could, potentially, like to see.

I really hope that more people attempt to compete with Pinboard.

~~~
roadbeats
Hey there,

I'm one of the earliest users of Delicious who recently built a modern
bookmarking platform. It's called Kozmos
([https://getkozmos.com](https://getkozmos.com)). It's a competitor to
Pinboard, and its difference is simplifying bookmarking into one heart button,
I mean you don't need to fill forms to bookmark a page anymore. It has an
advanced search engine that makes you find whatever you're looking for.

I self-funded this project and worked on it past three months. If you are
curious about how it looks, you can see this blog post;
[https://medium.com/@azerbike/introducing-kozmos-a-new-
bookma...](https://medium.com/@azerbike/introducing-kozmos-a-new-bookmarking-
platform-75f4df448ccc)

My vision for this project is to not just build a bookmarking platform, to
innovate further based on bookmarking.

~~~
vit05
Looks cool. And I was thinking about how a better experience to bookmark could
reshape how I use the browser now. Funny how coincidently you went from
building a better browser to build a bookmarker. Btw, I used to use Too-Many-
Tabs to change from House to Work mode. Now I have 2 logins on Chrome, is
there anything like this on kozmos?

~~~
roadbeats
Yes, so glad other people also see what I see. Bookmarking is like the missing
piece of current web.

I don't have that feature in Kozmos but will keep it in my mind.

------
Huhty
Price: $35,000 confirmed. Not bad!

[https://thenextweb.com/apps/2017/06/01/its-the-end-of-an-
era...](https://thenextweb.com/apps/2017/06/01/its-the-end-of-an-era-as-
pinboard-buys-and-shutters-del-icio-us/)

~~~
dtien
That has to be a joke by Maciej... right?!

Whatever you may think about delicious past/present, the brand name alone
should be worth more than that. Than you add in the domain, the SEO juice that
must still remain w/ a ton of delicious URLs, the free marketing that he's
generated purely from this acquisition, and I could probably think of 5 other
immediate wins that would justify that price.

If seriously just $35K, bravo!

~~~
aaron-lebo
Old domains don't matter. He's not going to make 35k from this, at least not
any time soon.

The fact that it's been through like four companies at this point and none
felt they could make it valuable tells you a lot.

~~~
dtien
No, you're missing the point. Idlewords already has a business doing the EXACT
SAME THING, So the domain itself doesn't matter, but the history of delicious
and it's decade(?) of existence of SEO history, of backlinks, of blogs,
articles writing about 'best bookmarking service' now can essentially be used
to redirect to Pinboard.

And I'm sure, Pinboard has a super low run rate . So any additional revenue is
likely straight to the bottom line.

Which means, he paid $35K for an immediate 500K new visits(?) to his business
today? Plus the continual link and SEO juice he'll get from all future
searches that people do for bookmarking service.

And just to note: searched "bookmarking service" . Top link from 2017 points
to Delicious still ( no Pinboard ). Next 2 contain links to Delicious, hell
even one that is talking about the death of Google's bookmarking service
references Delicious.

What. A. Steal.

~~~
imron
> Which means, he paid $35K for an immediate 500K new visits(?) to his
> business today?

And he only needs a little over 3,000 people to sign up to Pinboard to make it
back. Assuming new visits of 500k, he only needs a conversion rate of 0.6% to
do that.

------
muppetman
I can't stop laughing. After years of laughing at them, mocking them and
generally just being a hilarious thorn in their side, he's bought them!

This is just the most fantastic thing I've read today and probably will be all
week. Month, for that matter.

I also love his comment "I am the greatest!"

As a customer, yes, yes you are.

------
ralphc
I've used Delicious for 12 years, with 10,000+ bookmarks in it. Delicious went
up and down and was sold, I got nervous and got a Pinboard account as a
backup, back when it was doing one-time charges, but inertia kept me in
Delicious. The recent downtimes, plus the iOS app no longer working, and
Pinboard extensions making saving links easy, pushed me over last month. I was
frustrated that the Delicious export went away, so the Pinboard acquisition is
going to be perfect for me.

~~~
dyu-
> I've used Delicious for 12 years, with 10,000+ bookmarks in it

I've used it for 7.5 years with 22k+ bookmarks.

I stopped using it last year because of the downtimes as well.

> I was frustrated that the Delicious export went away

Too much load on their servers.

Instead of transferring, I simply made a simple bookmarker with similar
functionality (allows importing) that I could self-host.

See [https://github.com/dyu/bookmarks/](https://github.com/dyu/bookmarks/) if
interested.

Edited: export comment

~~~
farnulfo
Delicious export was broken long (years?) before the coming acquisition.

Fixing it seems to be on pinboard priority :
[https://twitter.com/Pinboard/status/870334621648654336](https://twitter.com/Pinboard/status/870334621648654336)
nice !

~~~
dyu-
Yea I just read from the comments and updated my comment. It wasn't broken in
the first half of last year (I was able to export)

------
midgetjones
Maciej, I'm guessing you now own the `icio.us` domain. Any plans for more
subdomains?

I can see several opportunities:

    
    
        susp.icio.us
        pern.icio.us
        capr.icio.us
        ausp.icio.us
        avar.icio.us
        lubr.icio.us
        verm.icio.us
        phen.icio.us

~~~
midgetjones
Damn it, Maciej!
[https://twitter.com/Pinboard/status/871944794343301120](https://twitter.com/Pinboard/status/871944794343301120)

------
colinbartlett
Congrats to Maciej, I think! What a cool piece of internet history, and a
storied brand, to have within your stable.

------
dna_polymerase
> Do not attempt to compete with Pinboard.

WTF? Is that a challenge? Expect me!

~~~
idlewords
Bring it, enzyme face!

~~~
Analemma_
I hope you're spending your day tweeting "YOU'RE NEXT" at Pocket.

~~~
bnastic
Mozilla got there first

~~~
100k
Still plenty of time for an "incredible journey" post by the new owners.

------
dyu-
If anyone wants to export their bookmarks and self-host, try [1]. It has the
ability to import from both delicious and chrome.

I've used delicious since 2008 (~22k bookmarks) and stopped using it last year
when it was sold to Delicious Media (it was becoming unreliable/unstable).

1\. [https://github.com/dyu/bookmarks/](https://github.com/dyu/bookmarks/)

Disclosure: I started the project

Edited: added timeline

------
Analemma_
I almost can't believe this isn't one of Maciej's snarky satirical posts, if
only because there's no way he would do this with stock or debt and so it must
be an all-cash transaction, and I didn't realize that he was either pulling in
that much or Delicious was that desperate.

I signed up for an archival Pinboard account last weekend though, so maybe it
was my $25 that put it over the top ;)

~~~
paulcole
He posts his earnings and costs every year-- it's not something you have to
guess about.

~~~
elliottcarlson
He posts stats every anniversary; costs and earnings specifically are new to
his 7th year.

[https://blog.pinboard.in/2016/07/pinboard_turns_seven/](https://blog.pinboard.in/2016/07/pinboard_turns_seven/)

------
dmix
Poor Delicious. They were a victim of web 2.0. Much like Digg.

Delicious vs Pinboard was basically Digg vs Reddit.

The one who focused on the basic core usecase over flashy features and
modern/trendy design won.

~~~
cocktailpeanuts
This is an unfair and incorrect assessment. It's all situational and
contextual. Reddit was pretty much seen as a copycat failure that sold to a
large corp because they couldn't figure themselves out. It was only after Digg
messed up on their own they enjoyed their run.

Pinboard is great, but it never competed against Delicious. In fact it came
out long timer after people stopped using Delicious.

~~~
kenko
> Pinboard is great, but it never competed against Delicious. In fact it came
> out long timer after people stopped using Delicious.

It got a HUGE boost when the announcement of Delicious' sunsetting came out.

~~~
myth_drannon
I remember the announcement and the huge exodus from delicious to pinboard.
That's when I heard of pinboard first. The import feature was under heavy load
and from what I remember it took a week(or couple of days? ) to import your
bookmarks from delicious or was it from an exported file...

~~~
gsylvie
Here's the blog entry Maciej wrote about the exodus:

[https://blog.pinboard.in/2011/03/anatomy_of_a_crushing/](https://blog.pinboard.in/2011/03/anatomy_of_a_crushing/)

My favourite line comes from the tweet storm
([http://delong.typepad.com/sdj/2010/12/the-small-exodus-
from-...](http://delong.typepad.com/sdj/2010/12/the-small-exodus-from-
delicious-to-pinboard.html)):

> "there are worse things than being DDOS'ed by people trying to give you
> money"

------
timkeller
> Even Yahoo, for whom mismanagement is usually effortless, had to work hard
> to keep Delicious down.

Man, I love Maciej's way with words.

~~~
mistermann
I loved that line as well.

------
bitsoda
About a year ago I went into my Pocket and Pinboard archives and realized my
collection had ballooned to well-over 10,000 items. Yet, I rarely, if ever,
went back to dig up old links so I did a mass purging and closed my Pinboard
account. I still use Pocket to save links I plan to read within a week, but I
no longer archive anything and keep the list to < 10 items.

I'm not sure what the point of this comment was, but lately I've been thinking
about physical vs digital hoarding and thought I would share.

------
_jal
This demonstrates that there is justice in the world. I love it.

Been using Pinboard since the strange pricing model. It is the only "cloud"
service I use, and ever since I wrote some little utilities for searching the
automated backup I keep from the command line, I actually mainly use the
service because there are tools for easily adding to the store from the
browser and an Iphone app.

In general, Pinboard is my idea of how a successful, solid internet service
business looks. Find a niche, occupy it well enough that people want to give
you money, and continually make it better for the users. (That last bit is
important - Google used to be good for me as a user, but they've "improved" to
the point that I don't want them in my life.)

------
davidcelis
Truly the end of an era. I'll miss Maciej's delicious Delicious bashing.

~~~
trynewideas
The hell makes you think he'll stop bashing it now that he owns it? I figure
he'll bash it more, and in more detail, now that he has to deal with the code

------
jccalhoun
I'm torn. On one hand, a couple years ago when delicious went down for over a
week, I paid for an account at pinboard and haven't regretted it one bit. On
the other hand, it is sad to see such an old brand mismanaged and unable to
survive on its own. I have hope that it is in good hands though.

------
devoply
I wonder how much he paid for it. Last I heard he was making something like
250k per year. I would expect delicious to go for a few million at least. Did
he buy it for a song, or did he get investors or funding?

~~~
zack12
250,000? That's is almost 22,000+ paid accounts. If that is correct, it is a
pretty big achievement.

~~~
douglasfshearer
Maciej publishes a yearly progress statement [0] with revenues and costs
included.

[0][https://blog.pinboard.in/2016/07/pinboard_turns_seven/](https://blog.pinboard.in/2016/07/pinboard_turns_seven/)

------
aaronbrethorst
Congratulations, Maciej. This is way too funny. I'd love to hear the back
story on how you ended up acquiring Delicious at some point.

------
squillful
I was a longtime Delicious user, but it really fell apart after the Yahoo
acquisition. I'm happy to hear that it won't disappear.

I've recently switched to raindrop.io, which is an excellent replacement.
Bookmarking serves two purposes for me:

1) It provides a way to record sites I don't visit often, which I hope I'll be
able to find easily in the future if needed.

2) It provides me with easy access to the sites I visit regularly on all
devices, without restricting me to a specific browser, and with an
aesthetically pleasing and intuitive UI like Speed Dial

[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/speed-
dial-2/jpfpe...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/speed-
dial-2/jpfpebmajhhopeonhlcgidhclcccjcik?hl=en)

I want the record of these two kinds of pages to live in one place, and while
Delicious and Pinboard were close, I felt that they never quite met that need.

------
eltoozero
Best product URL ever, [http://del.icio.us](http://del.icio.us)

You will be missed.

~~~
justusthane
It's cute, but I don't think it's _good_. I could never remember where the
dots went.

~~~
idoh
I think that was the joke - you have to bookmark it in order to get to your
bookmarking site.

------
someSven
They once deleted my account, because the email address stoped working and I
forgot to change it. I thougth I'd had a backup, but then I realized it was
without tags and comments. Since then I mistrust such services, better to
store stuff on the own devices.

~~~
icebraining
In my humble opinion, you learned the wrong lesson. The right lesson is "keep
(and verify) regular backups", doesn't matter if it's a remote or local
system. Obviously, if the remote service makes that hard, you probably
shouldn't use it, but Pinboard isn't one of them.

------
hanru
Two posts made my day today: this one and the "Fuck Facebook" one.

------
nl
Another should-have-been from the Web2.0 days which Yahoo screwed up.

Delicious should have become Pinterest

Flickr should have become Instagram

------
newman314
One thing I always wanted was a personal search engine for my Delicious link
content (and Pocket saves).

That way, I would have able to just use that as external memory for those tip-
of-the-tongue moments.

~~~
tptacek
Pinboard does this. For crypto papers, I search Pinboard about as much as I
search Google.

------
andrei_says_
Love the announcement. It is so clear, direct, and _funny_ and makes almost
anything written by a corporation sound weird and artificial.

Also,

> Do not attempt to compete with Pinboard.

Brilliant.

------
clebio
When I abandoned Delicious, started using Diigo, and it still works fine [1].
Curious no one's mentioned it here.
[https://www.diigo.com/](https://www.diigo.com/)

Edit: [1]: fine, not great. It's got some weird usability flaws that someone
thought would be either a good idea or just good lock-in. But they're mostly
avoidable.

~~~
j45
I noticed no one had mentioned diigo as well. I use it primarily for it's
ability not just to save bookmarks, but to annotate the few sentences of a
link that I want to recall. It's incredibly valuable over time to be able to
search what I wanted to remember about a link.

------
joshu
Woohoo! Congrats, Maciej!

------
tra3
I was sad when Yahoo bought delicious 'cause I knew it was over. But Delicious
was the first of its kind, and provided really good discovery. I dont
understand why pinboard bought it. To preserve the bookmarks?

~~~
rattray
The financial justification was probably as a way of buying users:

> Users will have an opportunity to migrate their bookmarks to a Pinboard
> account, which costs $11/year.

It's also possible maciej wants to ~~do Machine Learning on the data~~, as
they have "over a billion bookmarks", but that seems unlikely to me.

I'd bet the "real reason" truly was sentimental:

> Delicious ... is a fascinating piece of web history. ... I bought it in part
> so it wouldn’t disappear from the web.

~~~
riking
>It's also possible maciej wants to ~~do Machine Learning on the data~~,

Excuse me? "Unlikely"? Understatement of the thread.

And I wouldn't describe that sentence as a sentimental motivation, but rather
an _archival_ motivation. Preserve your history or it will be lost.

------
wonderous
Might be worth noting Pinboard has a history with YC and HN:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11633278](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11633278)

~~~
sp332
Also "The Pinboard Investment Co-Prosperity Cloud"
[https://static.pinboard.in/prosperity_cloud.htm](https://static.pinboard.in/prosperity_cloud.htm)

~~~
fomojola
Random question to Maciej: looking at
[https://static.pinboard.in/prosperity_cloud.htm](https://static.pinboard.in/prosperity_cloud.htm),
did anyone apply/win?

~~~
flobosg
Six projects were selected:
[https://blog.pinboard.in/2013/01/pinboard_co_prosperity_winn...](https://blog.pinboard.in/2013/01/pinboard_co_prosperity_winners/)

------
triangleman
Maciej, when you finally tame this site, can I email you and see if my old
bookmarks are lurking around in there? I've got over 9000 and I have exported
them before but somehow all the tags were lost.

~~~
idlewords
Sure. Note though that if they predate the Avos sale, they're likely gone
unless you opted in.

------
j45
In my mind I don't bookmark pages as much as sentences or passages from a
bookmark which I then go search for, either by keyword or string.

I am a heavy user of Diigo for it's annotation/highlighting feature for that
reason. I pretty much can't read or surf online without it.

[https://www.diigo.com/index](https://www.diigo.com/index)

Is there any plan to add this type of feature to Pinboard? Pinboard seems much
simpler and more performant and I'd love to have an alternative/backup.

------
stared
BTW: Which Chrome extension do you use to save links? It seems that there are
a few different ones.

(For me it's Pinboard Plus, but occasionally it fails.)

~~~
lordfosco
Maybe take a look at Shiori ([https://aki-null.net/shiori/](https://aki-
null.net/shiori/)). It's more of a stand alone app rather than a Chrome
Extension but the well crafted solution (afaik works with chrome and safari)
combines pretty much all needed features. Basically use it on a daily basis
for the saving process although I have to say that I prefer Alfred App scripts
to access the bookmarks on my Mac.

------
real-hacker
This is amazing. One-man operation defeats venture capital backed product. I
wonder how many paying users does pinboard have?

~~~
jtcond13
24K. See:

[https://blog.pinboard.in/2016/07/pinboard_turns_seven/](https://blog.pinboard.in/2016/07/pinboard_turns_seven/)

------
mtkd
absolutely love pinboard - but it has some cookie timeout thing that I need to
log back in more often than I should

also, well played Maciej

------
bambax
Congrats! this is excellent news, and simply, well, excellent.

Awaiting the news regarding Bed Bug Registry vs booking.com

------
HangLoose
Recently found this list of 150+ alternative (social) bookmarking services:
[https://tagpacker.com/user/social.bookmarking.tools](https://tagpacker.com/user/social.bookmarking.tools)

Finally, I moved my bookmarks to TagPacker.

------
tartarin
[https://blog.pinboard.in/2017/06/pinboard_acquires_delicious...](https://blog.pinboard.in/2017/06/pinboard_acquires_delicious/)
"If you’re a Delicious user, you will have to find another place to save your
bookmarks. The site will stay online. but on June 15, I will put Delicious
into read-only mode. You won't be able to save new bookmarks after that date,
or use the API." [https://del.icio.us/export](https://del.icio.us/export)
"We're sorry, but due to heavy load on our database we are no longer able to
offer an export function. Our engineers are working on this and we will
restore it as soon as possible."

~~~
conradev
If you read further…

"Those who prefer to bookmark elsewhere will be able to export their data once
I fix the export link, which was disabled some months ago for peformance
reasons.

Please note that there is no time pressure for moving off Delicious."

------
erickhill
If you aren't familiar with Maciej Cegłowski, the creator and owner of
Pinboard, his Twitter feed is worth a follow. He has an excellent sense of
humor and timely snark.

[https://twitter.com/pinboard/](https://twitter.com/pinboard/)

~~~
vermontdevil
His speeches (posted on his blog) are great too.

------
grappler
I'd think/hope that the ultimate resting place of services that have “a
fascinating piece of web history” is with the Internet Archive or similar, as
an alternative to orphaning a bunch of links.

------
tomphoolery
> Do not attempt to compete with Pinboard.

that made me laugh! OH NOES ITS A MONORPOLY!!11

------
jacobr
I remember being very passionate about "folksonomy", tag clouds, microformats
and things related to the delicious community. I wonder if that lived on on
some corner of the Internet.

------
wkoszek
That's why Maciej wasn't replying to any e-mails recently! Who knows. Maybe
"Delicious under new management" will NOT be a "slowest growing unicorn"

------
Crontab
I am having a hard time understanding why this purchase makes sense, unless
one simply wanted to resell the domain name. Pinboard, to me, is more valuable
than Delicious is.

~~~
toyg
The seo juice Pinboard can get with a simple redirection, alone, is worth much
more than $35k.

~~~
Crontab
Okay, that makes some sense. Thanks.

------
coleca
TIL Delicious hadn't already been killed by Yahoo!

All kidding aside though they were one of the first to have a really cool
domain name. It will always be del.icio.us to me.

------
Jerry2
How do I export my bookmarks out of Delicious? Option to do that has been
removed :(

------
JimWestergren
What happened to the delicious.com domain? Is that included in the sale?

------
xiaoma
Will users be able to delete their data like Delicious used to let them?

------
adam12
I rarely accessed any of my 5,000 bookmarks anyway.

------
dejv
Next acquisition target should be Instapaper.

~~~
jeffbax
They are owned by Pinterest, so unlikely.

------
notadoc
I had no idea delicious was still around.

------
fiatjaf
Best acquisition letter ever written.

------
VectorLock
How much do you think it cost em?

------
AmIFirstToThink
This makes me happy. So happy.

Two thumbs up.

Keep doing what you were doing, Pinboard, do not ever buy into the argument
that changed Delicious from what it was.

~~~
maxerickson
I think Pinboard should totally sell out if someone offers $20 million.

It's $20 million!

------
cperciva
For the record, Tarsnap has no plans to acquire Dropbox.

~~~
joshbaptiste
hahaha.. if that were to happen

Next Story: Tarsnap promptly migrates Dropbox to FreeBSD

------
draw_down
The coup de grace.

------
spearo77
TL/DR: Do not attempt to compete with Pinboard

~~~
sixQuarks
This actually wants to make me compete with them more. Challenge accepted

~~~
idlewords
BRING IT

~~~
sixQuarks
dude, don't tempt me. I swear I'll do just as soon as I finish reading my book
on how to fight chronic procrastination.

------
nilved
This is the greatest thing I've read in a while.

------
williamle8300
> Do not attempt to compete with Pinboard.

Wha... not sure if he's letting the success get to his head, or he is actually
trying to ward off competitors. Real innovative people are motivated by
challenges like this so he's gonna have to eat his hat for saying that.

~~~
ubernostrum
_not sure if he 's letting the success get to his head, or he is actually
trying to ward off competitors_

Have you considered the possibility that he's using some humor to point out
the fate of all the much-better-funded but now-defunct competitors that a
typical HN commenter would've expected to crush Pinboard and win the market?

------
vladsanchez
Delicious! I thought they were already DEAD, and I wish they were. They messed
up my bookmarks once so badly that I really want them out of business.

Ah, and I don't give a damn about Pinboard or Google Bookmarks either.

I only use Pocket.

